#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-10-12
<ColonelPanik> http://clovis.craigslist.org/csr/2642410877.html
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-10-13
<mneptok> ColonelPanik: probably also inclides free satellite Internet!
<ColonelPanik> Not free but maybe a small discount?
